# emerge -uDN world -> PAM defekt -> auth failed ...

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe zuhause seit gestern ein dickes Problem. Und zwar fahre ich ein gentoo 64Bit System mit nvidia-Grafik und gnome 2.22. Vor 2 Tagen hatte ich beschlossen auf gnome 2.24 up-zu-daten .... naja, das lief mehr recht als schlecht. Ich habe es dann zwar geschafft das gnome 2.24 lief, aber durch das ganze neue baselayout2 und openrc Zeugs waren irgendwie alle möglichen configs durcheinander geraten. Einige Programme leifen nicht mehr richtig und außerdem hatte ich unter "ps aux" mehrere "defunct" Einträge gefunden.

Kurz und knapp, mir kam mein System nach diesem Wechsel zu 2.24 sehr instabil vor. Da ich aber unbedingt gnome 2.24 nutzen möchte (habe meine Gründe, ehrlich) wollte ich einfach mein System komplett neu installieren, nur diesesmal gleich von Anfang an mit gnome 2.24, baselayout2, etc....

Also habe ich die Platte gelöscht, Install-CD rein, gebootet, wunderbar. Danach Raid eingerichtet, stage3 draufgepackt, portage-snapshot drauf gemacht, alles installiert. Kernel drauf, manuell konfiguriert, wunderbar. Grub einrichten lief auch wunderbar und siehe da, nach dem Reboot lief das "Grundsystem".

Jetzt habe ich bevor ich das erstemal "emerge -vauDN world" ausgeführt habe die "/etc/portage/package.use" und vorallem die "/etc/portage/package.keywords" geändert, und zwar so, das ich gnome-light 2.24 installieren kann. Dafür habe ich die package.keywords von hier genommen http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Manually_Upgrading_to_Gnome-2.24.

Das ganze habe ich dann eingetragen und ein "emerge -vauDN world" gestartet (keine gnome-Installation, erstmal nur ein Update des Basissystems), die ersten 50 Pakete liefen ohne Fehler durch, danach bin ich ins Bett schlafen.

Tja, und heute morgen hatte ich dann den Spaß. Nach dem aufstehen wollte ich schauen ob das Update des Basissystems geklappt hat und siehe da, er hatte mittendrin mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. Und zwar beim compilen von hald(obwohl das damit glaube ich nix zu tun hat).

Als Fehlermeldung stand da was in der Art von "PAM ... auth ... failed ...." (sry , habe vergessen es mir aufzuschreiben). Okay, also nächster Versuch, einfach mal das Update neustarten -> "emerge -vauDN world" -> gleich beim ersten Paket (wieder hal) bricht er wieder mit dem gleichen Fehler ab, wieder "PAM auth failed" ......

Hmm, meine nächste Idee, vielleicht liegt es an den geänderten configs bei baselayout2? Also mal den ganzen Rechner neustarten und dann schauen ob er mit PAM zurecht kommt, hehe und jetzt kommt es ...

... der Rechner startet neu, bootet ganz normal, startet alle Dienste wie gewohnt und läuft ohne irgendwelche Fehler durch bis zum Kommandozeilen-Login. Tja, und wenn ich mich dann dort einloggen will, dann findet er den User nicht mehr!!! Will sagen, ich gebe dort beim Login wie gewohnt "root" ein (außer root gibt es noch keinen User, wollte erstmal System aufsetzen) und dann kommt direkt die Fehlermeldung. Ich komme nicht einmal bis zur Passwortabfrage, er meckert vorher schon das er den PAM User nicht finden würde.

Damit war ich erstmal geschockt, den wenn ich mich nicht einmal einloggen kann, dann kann ich auch nix reparieren.

Okay, meine letzte Idee war wieder von der CD zu starten und dann per Chroot in das System zu gehen. Gesagt, getan, das ganze lief dann auch ganz gut, von CD starten und per Chroot ins System - kein Problem.

Dort dann versucht das update neuzustarten -> gleicher Fehler, wieder "... PAM ... auth ...." .... okay, wenn er den "root" nicht findet versuche ich einfach mal ein neues Passwort zu setzen.

Also im Chroot schnell ein "passwd" gemacht und siehe da -> Fehler -> konnte User nicht finden.

Tja, und dann musste ich auch schon wieder arbeiten ....

Jetzt bin ich ziemlich am Boden zerstört und weiß nicht weiter. Kennt jemand diesen Fehler oder weiß jemand Rat wie ich mein System noch retten kann? Oder muss ich wieder von vorne anfangen uund nochmal alles neu installieren?

Darauf habe ich nicht wirklich Lust, aber im Moment sehe ich keinen anderen Weg, vorallem wüsste ich nicht mal wo ich anfangen sollte den Fehler zu suchen.

----------

## Max Steel

Nach baselayout2/openrc und PAM update unter allen Umständen immer ein etc-update (oder ähnliches) durchführen, sonst kommt es zu genannten Problemen, PAM gibt PAM auth failed, und baselayout/openrc lässt unter Umständen keinen normalen Systemboot mehr zu, wenn etc-update nicht durchgeführt wird.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

```
(chroot) livecd / # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

Danach kommt der gleiche Fehler wie immer

```
(chroot) livecd / # passwd

passwd: Permission denied
```

Wie komme ich jetyt noch weiter? Oder neu installieren?

Btw. kann ich jetzt die genauen Fehlermeldungen geben

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 18) sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8

 * hal-0.5.11-gentoo-patches-5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.28-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Adding group 'haldaemon' to your system ...

 *  - Groupid: next available

groupadd: PAM authentication failed
```

und beim versuch das Passwort neu zu setzen

```
(chroot) livecd / # passwd

passwd: Permission denied
```

----------

## Shakreo

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fehler bei der Installation.

Ich meine, ich hatte da keine Rechte zum User erstellen. Bei mir war da der Fehler, dass ich versehentlich SELinux im Kernel deaktiviert hatte.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

okay, ist ja alles noch viel schlimmer   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nach baselayout2/openrc und PAM update unter allen Umständen immer ein etc-update (oder ähnliches) durchführen, sonst kommt es zu genannten Problemen, PAM gibt PAM auth failed, und baselayout/openrc lässt unter Umständen keinen normalen Systemboot mehr zu, wenn etc-update nicht durchgeführt wird.

  Das hatte ich auch gemacht, trotzdem kam es zu dem Fehler.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich meine, ich hatte da keine Rechte zum User erstellen. Bei mir war da der Fehler, dass ich versehentlich SELinux im Kernel deaktiviert hatte.

  War bei mir aber aktiviert, geht weder mit noch ohne.

Tja, und da ich mit meinem Latein am Ende war habe ich beschlossen das ganze System neu aufzusetzen, erstmal ohne(!) baselayout2/openrc. Also habe ich die Platte gelöscht, Basisdateien drauf, Kernel gebacken, Reboot und dann ganz normal "emerge -vauDN world", ohne irgendwelche package.keywords, ohne openrc.

Okay, das lief dann auch 2 Stunden durch und dann bähm ... wieder bricht er ab, wieder bei "sys-apps/hal" ... wieder 

```
* Adding group 'haldaemon' to your system ...

 *  - Groupid: next available

groupadd: PAM authentication failed
```

Habe dann wieder versucht das root Passwort neu zu setzen, aber gleicher Fehler wie 2 Posts weiter oben.

Jetzt brauche ich gar nicht rebooten, weil ich weiß das ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann. Was ist da los? Wie kann es sein das sowas passiert? ich habe diesmal wirklich nichts aussergewöhnliches gemacht.

Jetzt brauche ich wirklich Hilfe ...

----------

## musv

Ich geb Dir mal einen Wink in eine ganz andere Richtung: 

Für den normalen Rechner zu Hause brauchst du weder Pam noch Hal. 

Bei Hal hab ich mich von Knieper beeinflussen lassen. Hal ist für die Verwaltung (so 'ne Art Plug&Play) von angeschlossenen Geräten zuständig. Maus und Tastatur wirst du aber nicht so oft wechseln. Und für den Rest ist das eigentlich überflüssig. Ist nur eine Konfigurationssyntax mehr, den du lernen musst. Ich hab den hald bei der Installation meiner neuen Kiste nicht installiert. Es läuft trotzdem alles - auch nachträglich angestöpselte Mäuse. Bei meinem Notebook gibt's einen Designfehler. Wenn man eine Maus per PS2 schon bei Bootvorgang angesteckt hat, funktionieren beim Touchpad Zusatzfunktionen (Scrollen, Doppelclick) nicht mehr. Ich dachte, Hal könnte da helfen. Konnte es nicht. Der Fehler ist nach wie vor vorhanden. 

Und Pam ist ungenau ausgedrückt ein Authorisierungsdienst. Du meldest Dich 1x an, und Dein Passwort steht dann allen Diensten zur Verfügung, also ftp, afs, usw. Brauchst du im Heimbereich unter normalen Umständen auch nicht. PAM ist schon vor langer Zeit von meinem Rechner geflogen.

----------

